# New to this forum



## Tomato (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello everybody, allow me to introduce myself

I'm from southeastern New York state, I'm a med student (or..will be soon..hopefully), I've got a lot of interests, including being outdoors and looking at bugs and what have you. I now have my first pet mantid and I'm a little lost. See, this pet chose me more than I chose it...and I have a lot of questions. This seems like the place to get answers! I will post my questions in the appropriate forums.

Thanks!

Tomato


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome. I hope you find answers to your questions.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 1, 2010)

So u were the one that was lost and needed a home, just like a mantis to extend all hospitality! welcome


----------



## ismart (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 2, 2010)

Greetings!

Welcome to the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

